# kontiki 645 08 model interior ?



## riohog (Mar 1, 2008)

Does anyone know what the panel is for behind the cooker in my kontiki 645 08 model, its a moulded plastic panel with a couple of very narrow shelfs which we cannot find a use for! They are only about an inch in depth. :roll:


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

We have them in the 665 aswell , as to finding a use :roll: tend to keep mobiles in them over night .


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Shelf*

Hi

You will find that Schwartz spices fit there perfectly, but fly all over the place when driving!

Russell


----------

